# POISON-BIKES Rennberichte



## Poison.Martin (30. Mai 2011)

Beginnend mit dem vergangenen Wochenende wollen wir nun auch hier im IBC-Forum die Rennberichte unserer FahrerInnen und Teams einstellen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Mai 2011)

27.05.2011
*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: Eliminator Sprint in Offenburg *

*Alexandra Engen verpasst Finale knapp*

*Beim Eliminator-Sprint im Rahmen des Weltcups in  Offenburg hat Alexandra Engen am Freitagabend das Finale der besten  Sechs knapp verpasst und ist Achte geworden. Heiko Gutmann schied im  Viertelfinale aus und wurde 36.*


  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alexandra Engen war mit sich und ihrem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden._ âIch weiÃ, ich kann es besserâ_, meinte sie selbstkritisch. Im Halbfinale hatte sie einen schlechten Start erwischt, war nicht schnell genug ins Pedal gekommen und dadurch unter den sechs Fahrerinnen erst an fÃ¼nfter Position in die erste Kurve eingefahren. Ihre Attacken brachten keinen Erfolg und ihr energischer Versuch auf der Zielgerade noch an der Italienerin Eva Lechner vorbei zu kommen, scheiterte knapp, wÃ¤hrend die Tschechin Pavla Havlikova und die Ãsterreicherin Lisa Mitterbauer auf Rang eins und zwei ins Ziel rollten. So schied sie als Vierte ihres Laufs aus und musste ins kleine Finale. Auch dort agierte die Schwedin unglÃ¼cklich. Fast auf dem Zielstrich wurde sie noch von der US-Amerikanerin Lea Davison abgefangen und belegte so Rang Acht.[/FONT] _â_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Heute war ich nicht gut genug, aber ich komme wiederâ_, sagte sie kÃ¤mpferisch. Immerhin: 14 Weltranglistenpunkte konnte sie sich gut schreiben lassen. Der Sieg ging an die Tschechin Pavla Havlikova vor Eva Lechner und der Britin Annie Last. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Heiko Gutmann konnte sich als 32. immerhin fÃ¼r das Viertelfinale qualifizieren, wÃ¤hrend zum Beispiel der Deutsche Meister Moritz Milatz bereits in der Qualifikation scheiterte. _âDas war zu schlecht. Damit musste ich auf die Ã¤uÃere Linie und hatte am Start Nachteileâ_, erklÃ¤rte der MÃ¼nstertÃ¤ler. Als Letzter bog er im Viertelfinale in die erste Kurve ein und danach war es schwierig Positionen gut zu machen. Auf dem Wiesenkurs gab es nach einigen Regenschauern nur eine schnelle Linie. Der Sieg ging an den Schweizer Thomas Litscher vor seinem Landsmann Severin Disch und dem Ã¼berraschend starken Simon Gegenheimer aus Remchingen.

[Quelle]
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Mai 2011)

28.05.2011
*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: Weltcup Offenburg/Junioren + U23 *

*Christian PfÃ¤ffle auf Platz zwÃ¶lf*

*Felix Euteneuer ist beim U23-Weltcup in Offenburg  nicht Ã¼ber Platz 35 hinaus gekommen. Junior Christian PfÃ¤ffle wurde als  bester Deutscher ZwÃ¶lfter. Gastfahrerin Jenny Rissveds wurde im Rennen  der Juniorinnen Achte, Lena Wehrle landete auf Platz 35.*

_â_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Damit kann ich sicher nicht zufrieden seinâ_, sagte Felix Euteneuer nach den 26,6 Kilometern im Wald von Rammersweier. Der Deutsche U23-Meister war prÃ¤chtig gestartet und sich von Startposition 46 gleich auf Platz 20 nach vorne gefahren. _âDa habe ich mir zu viel zugemutetâ_, bekannte er. Die Folge war ein vorlÃ¤ufiger Einbruch, der ihn auf Platz 33 zurÃ¼ck warf. In der dritten Runde schien er sich erholt zu haben. Er verbesserte sich auf Platz 28. _âIch dachte, jetzt gehtâs, aber in der letzten Runde bin ich vÃ¶llig eingebrochenâ_, erzÃ¤hlte Euteneuer. Er musste sieben PlÃ¤tze hergeben und kam als 35. Mit 3:55 Minuten RÃ¼ckstand auf den Ãsterreicher Alexander Gehbauer (1:20:05 Stunden) ins Ziel. Gehbauer siegte vor Markus Schulte-LÃ¼nzum (Haltern), (+0:09) und dem Franzosen Fabien Canal, der Markus Bauer (Lohr) im Sprint um Rang drei bezwang. [/FONT] 

* PfÃ¤ffle mit starker Schlussrunde*
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Christian PfÃ¤ffle (Neuffen) bot in Offenburg eine gelungene Vorstellung. Dass er sein Ziel, die Top-Ten, verfehlte, lag vor allem an einem Missgeschick in der ersten Runde. Er gehÃ¶rte zur neunkÃ¶pfigen Spitzengruppe, als ihm die Kette vom Zahnkranz fiel und er so aus den besten 20 heraus fiel. Rein zeitlich war das Missgeschick nicht dramatisch, aber PfÃ¤ffle hatte in der Folge schwer zu kÃ¤mpfen um Positionen gut zu machen._ âEs war ganz schwer vorbei zu kommen und so konnte ich meine StÃ¤rken in den Abfahrten Ã¼berhaupt nicht ausspielen. Erst ab Runde drei ging es und der vierten dann richtig gutâ_, erklÃ¤rte PfÃ¤ffle. Das betÃ¤tigte auch die Rundenanalyse. Er absolvierte und letzte Runde mit der drittbesten Zeit und am Ende lag er 2:11 Minuten hinter dem Sieger Jens Schuermans (Belgien, 1:07:07 Stunden), aber nur zehn Sekunden hinter Rang zehn. [/FONT] 
* 
Rissveds kÃ¤mpft sich auf Rang acht*
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Im Rennen der Juniorinnen erwischte die Schwedin Jenny Rissveds einen guten Start. Sie lag an fÃ¼nfter Position, wurde aber von Lena Putz (RÃ¶hrnbach) und von Andrea Waldis (Schweiz) Ã¼berholt._ âIch habe die Schweizerin noch vor mir gesehen, aber irgendwann war sie zu weit wegâ_, erzÃ¤hlte die Schwedische Meisterin. In der zweiten Runde stÃ¼rzte Rissveds und in der letzten Runde ging noch die Tschechin Barbura Machlukova ging noch an ihr vorbei._ âIch war total leer und konnte sie nicht mehr halten. Dann habe ich nur noch versucht das Tempo zu halten. Ich habe alles gegebenâ_, sage Rissveds.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lena Wehrle fand ihr Rennen _âchaotischâ_. Sie hatte MÃ¼he aus einer hinteren Startposition nach vorne zu kommen und konnte in den Abfahrten ihre technische StÃ¤rke gar nicht ausspielen weil immer langsamere Konkurrentinen vor ihr fuhren oder gar liefen. In der zweiten von drei Runden verbesserte sie sich von Rang 34 um einige Positionen, doch als ihr in der letzten Runde die Kette herunter fiel, da war dieser Effekt wieder dahin._ âDas war nicht so berauschendâ_, meinte sie, verwies aber auch auf den Umstand, dass sie derzeit in der Schule mit PrÃ¼fungen zu tun hat und der Sport auch darunter leide. Der Sieg ging an die Schweizerin Jolanda Neff, die das Rennen vor ihrer Landsfrau Linda Indergand und der Deutschen Meisterin Johanna Techt (Lindau) gewann. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][Quelle]
[/FONT]


----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Mai 2011)

29.05.2011
*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: Weltcup Offenburg *

*Hanna Klein: Heute war es mÃ¼hsam*

*Hanna Klein vom Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES hat beim  Weltcup in Offenburg Platz 26 belegt. Teamkollegin Alexandra Engen kam  nach einem verpatzten Start als 35. ins Ziel, wÃ¤hrend Heiko Gutmann nach  vielen Defekten nur als 110. notiert wurde.*

                  â[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Es war ziemlich mÃ¼hsam.â_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] So Ã¼berschrieb Hanna Klein den Weltcup in Offenburg aus ihrer Sicht. MÃ¼hsamer zumindest als noch vor einer Woche im Dalby Forest. Eine Woche mit hoher Belastung im Studium, die noch bis in den Samstag hinein reichte, haben wohl mehr Energie und Erholungszeit gekostet, als ihr lieb war. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_âNormalerweise hat man eine gute Phase im Rennen und es lÃ¤uft. Aber heute bin ich gar nicht an den Punkt gekommenâ_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], gestand die 23-JÃ¤hrige. Die Startphase funktionierte auch nicht so gut wie in England. Als 33. kam sie aus der Startrunde. Erst in der zweiten von fÃ¼nf Runden verbesserte sie sich auf Platz 28. Danach fuhr sie ein gutes, aber kein sehr gutes Rennen. Eine Runde vor Schluss hatte sie Platz 25 erobert, den sie kurz vor Schluss aber noch an die Polin Anna Szafraniec abgeben musste. Am Ende standen 6:30 Minuten RÃ¼ckstand auf die FranzÃ¶sin Julie Bresset (1:28:59) zu Buche. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_âVielleicht war der Studiumstress doch zu vielâ_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], meinte Klein. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ihre Teamkollegin Alexandra Engen war ein Baumstumpf im Weg. In der Startphase prallte sie da drauf, weil sie wegen der Staubwolke, die das Feld aufwirbelte nichts sehen konnte. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_âDas ist eigentlich ein Witz, ich kann fast lachen darÃ¼ber. Dabei bin ich super weg gekommen. Ich war ungefÃ¤hr 15.â_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif],erzÃ¤hlte die Schwedin. Von Platz 46 arbeitete sie sich durch das Dickicht des groÃen Feldes und wurde schlieÃlich 35 (+8:20). [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_âEs war schwierig, aber meine Beine waren gut. Das ist das wichtigste Fazit. Ich spÃ¼re, dass es vorwÃ¤rts gehtâ_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], bilanzierte Engen. Der Sieg ging wie schon im Dalby Forest an Julie Bresset. Sie gewann vor Catharine Pendrel (Can) und Eva Lechner (Ita). [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Heiko Gutmann zeigte sich enttÃ¤uscht Ã¼ber sein Rennen. Vor allem wie die zwei Runden RÃ¼ckstand und Platz 110 zustande kam. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_âSo viel Defekte hatte ich noch nieâ_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], schÃ¼ttelte er den Kopf. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_âIch habe vier Mal in der Technischen Zone angehalten und dreimal musste ich noch die Kette wieder drauf legen. Dann habe ich die Motivation verlorenâ_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], erzÃ¤hlte Gutmann. Er sei dann nur noch weiter gefahren, bis ihn die 80-Prozent-Regel aus dem Rennen nahm. Dabei hatte der MÃ¼nstertÃ¤ler einen guten Start gehabt und aus der letzten Startreihe gleich 20 Positionen gut gemacht. Der Franzose Julien Absalon gewann zum fÃ¼nften Mal in Folge in Offenburg vor dem Tschechen Jaroslav Kulhavy und dem nÃ¤chsten Franzosen Maxime Marotte. [/FONT] 

[Quelle]


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. Juni 2011)

30.05.2011

*Ahmed Reichling beißt sich durch *

*2. Platz im Rheinland-MTB-Cup und bei der Stadtmeisterschaft Koblenz*

                                   Heute hieß es, in meiner ehemaligen Heimat Koblenz um den  Rheinlandmeister und Bezirksmeistertitel zu starten. Nachdem es die  letzten zwei Wochen erstaunlich gut im Training geklappt hat, wollte ich  heute ganz vorne mitfahren. Ich startete in der U23 Klasse mit der  Elitefahrern zusammen um 15 Uhr auf den sehr flachen mit künstlichen  Hindernissen bespickten Kurs. Mir war klar, dass ein solcher Kurs mir  nicht liegt, wollte aber heute versuchen, zumindest so lange wie möglich  im Windschatten vorne mitzufahren. Was mir aber nur kurz gelungen ist.  Die Strecke war so trocken, dass mir meine Reifen keinerlei Grip boten  und ich nur den aufgewirbelten Staub schluckte. Anfangs noch in der  Spitzengruppe der Elite wurde ich nachher ins Mittelfeld durchgereicht.  Auf den technischen Teilen der Strecke konnte ich jedes Mal wieder Zeit  gut machen, die aber auf den Drückerstücken leider immer wieder dahin  schmolz. Als ich im Ziel ankam, war ich total demotiviert, da ich  glaubte, auf einer der letzten Ränge zu sein. Doch plötzlich hieß es,  dass ich den 2.Platz der Rheinland und auch der Stadtmeisterschaft  eingefahren habe, was meine Stimmung dann doch noch ein bisschen anhob.

Das nächste Rennen, die DM in Albstadt, findet am 5. Juni statt.

Text: Ahmed Reichling

  Ahmed Reichling fährt auf einem POISON-BIKES Graphene Carbon-Hardtail.

[Quelle]


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. Juni 2011)

30.05.2011

*Bonnekessel überzeugt vor der DM *

*2 Siege an einem Wochenende*

                                   Nachdem Michael Bonnekessel (Poison/Falke Prototyping) zu Beginn der Saison nicht so richtig in Fahrt kam, scheint er eine Woche vor der dem DM in Albstadt zu alter Leistungsstärke zurück zu finden. Am Samstag gewann er das 2-Stunden-Rennen in Bochum, wo er gemeinsam mit Vereinkamerrad Sven Pieper (Team Burn Baby) das Renngeschehen diktierte. Auf dem schnellen anspruchsvollen 5,7 km langen Rundkurs, der um das Unversitätsgelände angelegt war, wechselten sich beide in der Führungsarbeit ab und siegten gemeinsam mit großen Vorsprung. "Das gibt es nur bei Mountainbikern, ich sprinte doch nicht gegen jemanden, der mich 2 Stunden lang unterstützt hat," so Bonnekessel nach dem Rennen.
Tags darauf startete er dann in Koblenz beim Rheinland-MTB-Cup, den er ja auch organisiert, am Stadion Oberwerth auf eine mit künstlichen Hindernissen gespickte Strecke bei hochsommerlichern Temperaturen. Hier konnte er das Rennen der Masters-2-Fahrer vor Clemens Sietas aus Hamburg gewinnen und sich auch in dieser Rennserie das Leadertrikot überstreifen. Zur Zeit führt er in drei verschiedenen Rennserien (SKS-NRW-Cup, Rheinland-MTB-Cup, Rohloff-Championchip) das Gesamtklassement an und kommt dadurch in immer größe Terminschwierigkeiten.

Bei der DM am kommenden Samstag hofft er auf eine Platzierung unter den ersten 5, wobei die supersteile Strecke in Albstadt ein klarer Fall für die Leichtgewichte ist. Übermächtiger Favorit ist hier Erik Hühnlein vom Team Scott Wein. Aber auch der ehemalige Deutsche, Europa- und Weltmeister Martin Hollerbach (Team Marin) steht neben Ex-Meister Matthias Ball (Trek Domatec) auf der Meldeliste. Der amtierende Deutsche Meister Joachim Oechsner vom Ghost-Racingteam hat sicher auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden. 

Text: Michael Bonnekessel

  Michael Bonnekessel fährt auf einem POISON-BIKES Mecalin Carbon-Hardtail.

[Quelle]


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juni 2011)

05.06.2011

*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: DM in Albstadt *

*Pfäffle souverän zum Junioren-Titel*

*Hanna Klein vom Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES hat bei  der Deutschen Meisterschaft in Albstadt als Vierte eine Medaille ganz  knapp verpasst. Felix Euteneuer belegte im U23-Rennen Platz neun.  Christian Pfäffle holte sich in der Juniorenklasse den Titel und wurde  damit seiner Favoritenstellung gerecht.*

                   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hanna Klein kämpfte über die gesamte Distanz von 25 Kilometern um den Anschluss an ihre ehemalige Teamkollegin Adelheid Morath. Nach der ersten von fünf Runden lag Klein 15 Sekunden zurück, dann wuchs der Abstand bis auf knapp 30 Sekunden an, doch die Rothaus Poison-Bike-Fahrerin holte immer wieder auf. In den Anstiegen war Morath die Stärkere, Hanna Klein holte im Downhill die Sekunden. Ende der vorletzten Runde begann es zu regnen und der Kampf um Bronze begann noch spannender zu werden, denn bei diesen Bedingungen kamen die fahrerischen Qualitäten von Klein noch mehr zum Tragen. In der letzten Abfahrt verkürzte sie den Abstand so sehr, dass es zu einem packenden Finish auf den letzten 500 Metern kam. Morath wehrte sich aber erfolgreich gegen den Angriff von Klein und überquerte mit 1:02 Minuten Rückstand auf Siegerin Sabine Spitz (Murg-Niederhof) als Dritte die Ziellinie, 2,1 Sekunden vor Hanna Klein.[/FONT]
__[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Es hätte früher anfangen müssen mit regnen, dann hätte ich eine Chance gehabt. Adelheid war am Berg einfach ein wenig stärker. Schade, dass es nicht gereicht hat, aber ich blicke trotzdem wieder zuversichtlich auf die nächsten wichtigen Rennen_, erklärte Klein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Silber ging an Elisabeth Brandau (Schönaich, +0:34). [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*
Bei Pfäffle ist alles tiptop*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Christian Pfäffle fuhr mit einer souveränen Leistung zum Titel in der Junioren-Klasse. Er hatte vor der DM Respekt geäußert vor seinen Konkurrenten, aber auch vor dem steilen Anstieg. Doch auch am Berg konnte ihm an diesem Tag niemand das Wasser reichen. Pfäffle setzte sich in der ersten technischen Passage ab und geriet nur einmal, in der zweiten Runde, noch kurz in Gefahr, als er seinen Vorsprung vor Ben Zwiehoff durch einen kleinen Sturz preis gab, bei dem ihm die Kette aus der Führung rutschte. Doch flugs holte er wieder einen Vorsprung heraus und kontrollierte das Rennen. Kein Wunder, dass er im Ziel gar nicht erschöpft wirkte.

[/FONT]__[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Es war alles tiptop. Ich habe mich gut gefühlt und habe auch am Berg richtig Druck aufs Pedal gebracht_, sagte Pfäffle im Ziel ganz entspannt.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Die DM war das große Ziel in der ersten Saisonhälfte. Das habe ich erreicht, jetzt kann ich mich auf die zweite Hälfte mit EM und WM konzentrieren_, meinte Pfäffle. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Er siegte nach 25,2 Kilometern in 1:19:08 Stunden mit 47 Sekunden Vorsprung auf Jochen Weisenseel (Schweinfurt) und 1:10 Minuten vor dem Überraschungsdritten Aaron Beck (Albstadt). [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Heiko Hog (Breitnau) fuhr ein tolles Rennen und lag in der zweiten Runde etwa an 15. Position, als er stürzte und sich dabei die Schaltung beschädigte. Er musste danach auch den steilen Anstieg im Bullentäle einen dicken Gang hinauf drücken. _Dadurch habe ich am Ende Krämpfe bekommen. Schade, es wäre heute gut gegangen_, sagte Hog. Dennoch reichte es noch zu Platz 20 (+9:08), was trotzdem noch im Bereich der Erwartungen lag. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Fabian Kienzler wurde 31. (+12:05). Am Anfang war es echt hart, dann ging es immer besser. Insgesamt war das Gefühl nicht schlecht, auch wenn die Platzierung besser sein könnte, sagte Kienzler. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*
Euteneuer ist sein U23-Meistertrikot los*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Im U23-Rennen konnte Felix Euteneuer (Freiburg) wie erwartet seinen Titel nicht verteidigen. Euteneuer hatte einen guten Start, erlebte dann aber einen kleinen Einbruch. _In der zweiten Runde hatte ich einen Hänger, das ist mir schon in Offenburg aufgefallen. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist_, meinte Euteneuer. Er fiel auf Rang 14 zurück, um sich dann aber wieder vorzuarbeiten. Gemeinsam mit Simon Stiebjahn (Titisee-Neustadt) fuhr er das Rennen bis zur letzten Runde, konnte sich dann aber von Stiebjahn absetzen und als Neunter mit 3:43 Minuten Rückstand die Ziellinie überqueren. Was er zum Zeitpunkt seines Kommentares noch nicht kannte, waren die Abschnittszeiten. Die wiesen zum Beispiel die drittbeste Zeit in der letzten Runde aus, immerhin ein Indiz, dass seine Verfassung nicht ganz so schlecht sein kann. [/FONT] 
__[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Egal, jetzt bin ich das Meistertrikot los_, meinte Euteneuer,_ mehr war nicht zu erwarten. _[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Markus Schulte-Lünzum (Haltern) ist der neue Titelträger. Er gewann nach 1:28:16 Stunden mit einer Sekunde Vorsprung vor Markus Bauer (Lohr) und 47 Sekunden vor Julian Schelb (Münstertal). [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*
Gutmann erreicht sein Ziel*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Im Elite-Rennen kam Heiko Gutmann (Münstertal) auf einem guten neunten Rang ins Ziel. 11:01 Minuten betrug sein Rückstand auf den neuen und alten Deutschen Meister Moritz Milatz (Freiburg, 1:36:49), der Wolfram Kurschat (Neustadt/W.) mit zehn Sekunden Vorsprung hinter sich ließ. Dritter wurde Robert Mennen (Nörvenich, +2:41). [/FONT] 
__[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Es war ganz schön hart heute. Solche Strecken liegen mir ja nicht besonders_, sagte Gutmann. Er habe in den ersten zwei, drei Runden keinen Druck aufs Pedal bekommen und erst danach sei es richtig gut gegangen. _Dann konnte ich auf einmal größere Gänge fahren_, erklärte Gutmann. Er konnte den Abstand zu Rang acht verkürzen, aber es reichte nicht mehr für eine Resultatsverbesserung.[/FONT]
__[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Mein Ziel war Top-Ten, das hat geklappt. Aber ich wäre gerne noch weiter nach vorne gekommen_, sagte Gutmann zu seinem Rennen. 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Text: Erhard Goller

[Quelle]
[/FONT]


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. Juni 2011)

05.06.2011
*
Bonnekessel holt Bronze *

*Fahrtechnik und Nerven rennentscheidend*

                                   Bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft der Mountainbiker in Albstadt startete Michael  Bonnekessel (Poison/Falke Prototyping) am frühen Samstagabend zusammen mit  etwa 25 weiteren Masters-2-Fahrern auf die 5,7 km lange Strecke mit 180  Höhenmetern pro Runde. Er war bereits am Donnerstag angereist, um sich mit der  Strecke vertraut zu machen und das sollte sich bezahlt machen, denn die  Abfahrten waren nicht nur extrem steil, sondern durch den Regen der Woche auch  noch feucht und forderten viel Überwindung. Erst am Freitag beim 2. Training  konnte Michael Bonnekessel die Passagen fehlerfrei meistern. Am Renntag hatte  sich der Streckenzustand durch die vielen Trainingsfahrten aber noch  verschlimmert. Einige meldeten sich daher wieder von der Meisterschaft ab, da  ihnen die Strecke zu gefährlich war.
*
Favoritensterben in der ersten Runde *

Als um 18.15 der Start erfolgte, ging es zunchst den "Bullen-Uphill" hoch, an  der ersten technischen Abfahrt stürzte Titelverteidiger Joachim Öchsner (Team  Ghost) in der steilen Abfahrt und musste verletzt aufgeben. Michael  Bonnekessel, der direkt hinter Öchsner fuhr, konnte gerade noch ausweichen und  die Fahrt anschließend fortsetzen. Vorne aber waren Martin Hollerbach (Team  Marin), Erik Hühnlein (Team Wein) und Matthias Ball (Trek Domatec) enteilt.  Kurz vor Abschluss der ersten Runde erwischte es dann auch Erik Hühnlein, der  sich ein loses umherfliegendendes Flatterband in sein Hinterrad zog und  ebenfalls aufgab. Bonnekessel konnte noch einmal kurz zu Ball aufschließen,  verlor aber wieder den Anschluss. Er änderte seine Renntaktik und entschied  sich für Absichern und absolvierte fehlerfrei und ohne Sturz seine 4 Runden und  sicherte sich damit verdient die Bronzemedallie. "Die Strecke ist für mich mit  meinen 79 kg einfach zu steil, da kann ich mit den leichtgewichtigen  Kletterern nicht mithalten. Was habe ich davon, wenn ich bis oben an Matthias  dran bleiben kann und mich dann in der Abfahrt nicht mehr genug konzentrieren  kann und durch einen dummen Fahrfehler ausscheide," gab Bonne nach dem Rennen  zu Protokoll.

Text: Michael Bonnekessel

[Quelle]


----------



## Poison.Martin (16. Juni 2011)

16.06.2011
*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: Zwei Siege beim Tälercup in Wolfach durch Heiko Gutmann und Heiko Hog *

*Bianca Purath gewinnt den Marathon in Willingen*

*Das Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES kehrte erfolgreich von  den Wolfacher Racedays 2011 zurück. Auf der Cross-Country Strecke am  Hofeckle wurde der 4. Lauf des Schwarzwälder Tälercup ausgefahren. Heiko  Gutmann siegte im Rennen der Herren Eliteklasse, Heiko Hog gewann die  Juniorenkonkurrenz und behauptet weiter die Spitze der Gesamtwertung.*



Nach  zuletzt konstant starken Leistungen war Heiko Hog auch im engen  Favoritenkreis für das aktuelle Rennen der Schwarzwälder Serie in  Wolfach. Auf der 3,5 Km langen Runde mit 145 Meter Höhendifferenz lies  der Breitnauer von Beginn an keinen Zweifel hierüber aufkommen. Er  siegte und verwies Jonas Zimmer (RSG Offenburg-Fessenbach) und Felix  Huschle (RSV Hausach) auf die Plätze. Der Rückstand von Verfolger Zimmer  auf den Tagessieger war mit 1:22 Minuten deutlich. Heiko Hog bleibt mit  zuletzt zwei Podiumsplätzen in Serie und 89 Punkten weiter  Spitzenreiter  in der Gesamtwertung der Juniorenklasse U19. Zweiter ist  derzeit Jonas Zimmer mit 71 Punkten, auf Platz drei rangiert Feiix  Huschle mit 66 Punkten. Tagesrang vier ging an Fabian Kienzler. Der  Uracher ist derzeit Achter der Gesamtwertung mit 50 Punkten auf dem  Konto. Nach dem Start war es vor allem Kienzler der für Tempo sorgte. _Ich  hatte das Glück mich an Fabian am Start zu hängen. So konnte ich besser  ins Rennen finden. Danach fiel Fabian zurück und ich musste mich erst  einmal an den Ersten herankämpfen_, so der Kommentar zum  Rennverlauf von Heiko Hog. Dieser konnte dann in der letzten Runde einen  Sturz des Konkurrenten ausnutzen und sich absetzen._  Ich hab mich sehr gut gefühlt heute und war im Ziel auch nicht  sonderlich müde. Die Strecke gefiel mir richtig gut. weil sie technisch  anspruchsvoll war."_



Bei  den Herren holte Heiko Gutmann den zweiten Sieg in Wolfach für das Team  und seinen ersten persönlichen in der Serie. Die Entscheidung um den  Sieg fiel im Sprint zwischen dem Münstertäler und Adrian Sauer (SC  Hausach). Auf Platz drei fuhr Yannik Burckhardt (Team Woba.com). Beide  Kontrahenten liegen auch weiter auf den ersten beiden Plätzen der  Gesamtwertung. Gutmann konnte allerdings mit dem ersten Sieg im Tälercup  2011 Punkte gutmachen. Aktuell wird er auf Platz fünf mit 50 Punkten  geführt. Während Sauer (82 Punkten) und Burckhardt (80 Punkten) bereits  ein gutes Punktpolster aufgebaut haben, liegen die Verfolger dicht  beisammen. Heiko Gutmann trennen lediglich 4 Punkte auf den Vierten  Mathias Pfrommer (Haibike Racing) und den fünfplatzierten,  frischgebackenen Marathon-EM Bronzemedaillengewinner Tim Böhme (Team  Bulls) aus Freiburg. Das Rennen in Wolfach war für Heiko Gutmann ein  reines Trainingsrennen. _Die Strecke  war sehr cool, mit vielen Singeltrails. Nach einem guten Start befand  ich mich in einer 3-Köpfigen Spitzengruppe, die bis zur letzten Runde  Bestand hatte. Am letzten Berg wusste ich, dass ich als erster in die  Abfahrt fahren muss, da es sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr gab zum  überholen. Den letzten Anstieg sind wir dann voll hoch gesprintet und  ich konnte als erster in den Downhill einbiegen und somit das Rennen  auch gewinnen_, so Gutmann nach dem Rennen.

Der 5. Lauf  des Schwarzwälder Tälercup führt die Biker am 10. Juli nach Freiburg.  Dort geht es auf der Runde im Otilienwald im Rahmen der MTB Challenge um  die Punkte.

*Bianca Purath siegt in Wilingen*



Mit  einem Stundenmittel von 21,47 km/h kurbelte Bianca Purath in der  Damenklasse ungefährdet zu ihrem zweiten Marathonerfolg binnen einer  Woche. Nach dem Sieg beim Waldhaus Bike Marathon in Remetschwiel holte  sich die Nationalfahrerin auch den Erfolg auf der mittleren Runde beim  Bikefestival in Willingen. Im Ziel hatte Bianca Purath nach 95,5  Kilometer und 2908 Höhemeter 5:31 Minuten Vorsprung auf die  Zweitplatzierte Sandra Gockert (Stevens Racing Team). Platz drei ging an  Sarah Zimmerlin (Team Wheeler-IXS. _Anfangs  war das Rennen etwas unübersichtlich. Ich musste von relativ weit  hinten im Startblock das Rennen aufnehmen und erst im Verlauf war klar,  wo meine Konkurrentinnen sich aufhalten auf die es zu achten galt_,  so die Siegerin. Morgen beginnt für Bianca Purath die dreitägige  Trentino Rundfahrt auf der Straße. Da die Rundfahrt am Gardasee Jahr  für Jahr immer wieder neue Strecken beinhaltet, war der Marathon auf der  technisch und konditionell anspruchsvollen Runde eine gute  Vorbereitung, so Purath weiter. Der nächstgelegene Höhepunkt für die  Hubertshoferin ist dann allerdings die Deutsche Meisterschaft im 1er  Straßenfahren in Neuwied/Rheinland-Pfalz, wo eine  Medaille im Bereich  des Möglichen liegt.

  Text: Bastian König

  Stimmen unserer Sportler über den Tälercuplauf in Wolfach unter www.bastiankoenig.podspot.de

[Quelle]


----------



## Poison.Martin (16. Juni 2011)

12.06.2011

*Rheinland-MTB-Cup in Betzdorf*



Der Pfingstsonntag ist heuer in Betzdorf ein Sonnentag und die  Mitglieder von Ski- und Freizeit Betzdorf haben im Brucher Wald rund um  die Tennisanlagen wieder ein erstklassig organisiertes  Mountainbike-Rennen veranstaltet. Pünktlich um 10.00 Uhr war der erste  Start mit den Jungen und Mädchen der Klassen U11 und U13.


Pepe und Julian mit letzten Absprachen


Als Favorit startete Julian Rottmann im Trikot des Führenden und Pepe  Rahl, Leon Kaiser und Noah Jung sowie 13 weitere Fahrer in der  Altersklasse U 13 versuchten, ihm das Leadertrikot zu entreißen. In  Runde 1 fuhren die vier schnellsten wie an der Perlenkette aufgereiht  und es war noch nicht ersichtlich, wer am Ende den Sieg erringt.

Leon rückt Pepe dicht auf die Pelle!


In Runde zwei lag Julian dann plötzlich mit 2 bis 3 Radlängen vor Pepe,  der seinen Platz aber gegen heftige Angriffe von Leon und Noah immer  wieder mal eintauschen musste. Auf dem letzten Kilometer zog Pepe dann  mit einem Zwischensprint wieder an den beiden vorbei und attackierte  Julian, der allerdings dagegen hielt und als erster in den engen Trail  im Startzielbereich einbog. Eine weitere Attacke war hier nicht mehr  möglich, so dass Pepe mit 2 Längen Abstand hinter Julian den Zielstrich  überquerte.

Julian 10 Meter vor Pepe! Respekt!


Im Kampf um Platz 3 sicherte sich Leon den Platz auf dem Podest vor Noah Jung.

Pepe mit Leon Kaiser


Bedauerlicherweise kam es während des Rennens zu einigen Behinderungen  durch ältere Jugendliche, die auf der Strecke trainiert haben und im  engen Kampf um die Medaillen teilweise sogar die Trails blockiert haben.  Das muss nicht nicht sein!!!

Ich  hab gekämpft bis zum Umfallen! An Julian kam ich nicht ran, aber Leon  und Noah konnte ich mir noch so gerade vom Hals halten. Ein echt starkes  Quartett heute!


[Quelle]


----------



## Poison.Martin (16. Juni 2011)

15.06.2011

*Toni Rudolph beim 3. Lauf des Mitteldeutschland Cups in Sebnitz*


So korrigierte ich nochmal den Druck in  den Reifen und war bereit zum Start. Nach dem üblichen Startgerangel und  Positionskämpfen setzte ich mich mit zwei Kontrahenten nach vorne ab.  Am ersten langen Uphill merkte ich bereits, dass sich meine Beine gut  anfühlten und fuhr gleich die erste Attacke und konnte mich 5-10  Sekunden von meinen Kontrahenten absetzen. Leider kam dann die  Schiebepassage in der ein Verfolger wieder aufschließen sollte: Heiko  Kamowski, der Führende in der Gesamtwertung. Er lief an mir vorbei und  konnte sich in dem Wurzeluphill durch einen unkonzentrierten Moment  meinerseits, in dem ich kurz aus den Pedalen ausklicken musste,  absetzen. Ich gab mein Bestes um an ihn ranzufahren und konnte immer  wieder Zeit auf ihn gut machen. Die gewonnene Zeit verlor ich in der  Schiebepassage allerdings jedes Mal wieder, sodass sich 

mein  Rückstand auf konstante 25 Sekunden einpendelte. Zu Beginn der vierten  Runde (laut Ausschreibung und vergangener Zeit unsere letzte) gab es  keinen Gong. Ich interpretierte dies so, dass wir 5 Runden fahren müssen  und nahm etwas Tempo raus, da ich merkte dass nach vorne nichts mehr  ging und ich meinen 2. Platz nicht in der eventuellen 5. Runde verlieren  wollte. Allerdings war dann doch  nach 4 Runden Schluss und mein  Rückstand auf 48 Sekunden angewachsen. Mit dem Rennen bin ich nicht so ganz  zufrieden, getreu dem Motto: Second place is first loser. Schließlich  wollte ich in der Gesamtwertung auf den Führenden aufholen. Ohne die  Laufpassage, wäre sicher auch mehr drin gewesen. Allerdings weiß ich  jetzt, was ich in nächster Zeit im Training verbessern muss und werde  das Rennen vom Harz-Cup in Braunlage am 25.6. auslassen um für die  Mitteldeutsche Meisterschaft in Mertendorf am 3.7. optimal trainieren zu  können. Dieses Rennen wird für die MDC-Gesamtwertung die  Vorentscheidung, da es hier verdoppelte Punkte gibt und der Sieger somit  auf den Zweiten 6 Punkte aufholen kann.
*Zwischenstand MDC Gesamtwertung Herren Hobby*



Heiko Kamowski (SC Riesa) 72 Punkte
Toni Rudolph (MTBvD) 63 Punkte
Michael Trommer (FAST-Zweiradhaus e.V.) 58 Punkte
 Nach Streichresultaten also 3 Punkte Rückstand auf Platz 1, noch ist also nichts verloren!
 Fotos: Juliane Reich

[Quelle]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Ahmed (27. Juni 2011)

*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: Zwei Siege beim Tälercup in Wolfach durch Heiko Gutmann und Heiko Hog *

*Bianca Purath gewinnt den Marathon in Willingen*

*Das Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES kehrte erfolgreich von  den Wolfacher Racedays 2011 zurück. Auf der Cross-Country Strecke am  Hofeckle wurde der 4. Lauf des Schwarzwälder Tälercup ausgefahren. Heiko  Gutmann siegte im Rennen der Herren Eliteklasse, Heiko Hog gewann die  Juniorenkonkurrenz und behauptet weiter die Spitze der Gesamtwertung.*



Nach  zuletzt konstant starken Leistungen war Heiko Hog auch im engen  Favoritenkreis für das aktuelle Rennen der Schwarzwälder Serie in  Wolfach. Auf der 3,5 Km langen Runde mit 145 Meter Höhendifferenz lies  der Breitnauer von Beginn an keinen Zweifel hierüber aufkommen. Er  siegte und verwies Jonas Zimmer (RSG Offenburg-Fessenbach) und Felix  Huschle (RSV Hausach) auf die Plätze. Der Rückstand von Verfolger Zimmer  auf den Tagessieger war mit 1:22 Minuten deutlich. Heiko Hog bleibt mit  zuletzt zwei Podiumsplätzen in Serie und 89 Punkten weiter  Spitzenreiter  in der Gesamtwertung der Juniorenklasse U19. Zweiter ist  derzeit Jonas Zimmer mit 71 Punkten, auf Platz drei rangiert Feiix  Huschle mit 66 Punkten. Tagesrang vier ging an Fabian Kienzler. Der  Uracher ist derzeit Achter der Gesamtwertung mit 50 Punkten auf dem  Konto. Nach dem Start war es vor allem Kienzler der für Tempo sorgte. _Ich  hatte das Glück mich an Fabian am Start zu hängen. So konnte ich besser  ins Rennen finden. Danach fiel Fabian zurück und ich musste mich erst  einmal an den Ersten herankämpfen_, so der Kommentar zum  Rennverlauf von Heiko Hog. Dieser konnte dann in der letzten Runde einen  Sturz des Konkurrenten ausnutzen und sich absetzen._  Ich hab mich sehr gut gefühlt heute und war im Ziel auch nicht  sonderlich müde. Die Strecke gefiel mir richtig gut. weil sie technisch  anspruchsvoll war."_



Bei  den Herren holte Heiko Gutmann den zweiten Sieg in Wolfach für das Team  und seinen ersten persönlichen in der Serie. Die Entscheidung um den  Sieg fiel im Sprint zwischen dem Münstertäler und Adrian Sauer (SC  Hausach). Auf Platz drei fuhr Yannik Burckhardt (Team Woba.com). Beide  Kontrahenten liegen auch weiter auf den ersten beiden Plätzen der  Gesamtwertung. Gutmann konnte allerdings mit dem ersten Sieg im Tälercup  2011 Punkte gutmachen. Aktuell wird er auf Platz fünf mit 50 Punkten  geführt. Während Sauer (82 Punkten) und Burckhardt (80 Punkten) bereits  ein gutes Punktpolster aufgebaut haben, liegen die Verfolger dicht  beisammen. Heiko Gutmann trennen lediglich 4 Punkte auf den Vierten  Mathias Pfrommer (Haibike Racing) und den fünfplatzierten,  frischgebackenen Marathon-EM Bronzemedaillengewinner Tim Böhme (Team  Bulls) aus Freiburg. Das Rennen in Wolfach war für Heiko Gutmann ein  reines Trainingsrennen. _Die Strecke  war sehr cool, mit vielen Singeltrails. Nach einem guten Start befand  ich mich in einer 3-Köpfigen Spitzengruppe, die bis zur letzten Runde  Bestand hatte. Am letzten Berg wusste ich, dass ich als erster in die  Abfahrt fahren muss, da es sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr gab zum  überholen. Den letzten Anstieg sind wir dann voll hoch gesprintet und  ich konnte als erster in den Downhill einbiegen und somit das Rennen  auch gewinnen_, so Gutmann nach dem Rennen.

Der 5. Lauf  des Schwarzwälder Tälercup führt die Biker am 10. Juli nach Freiburg.  Dort geht es auf der Runde im Otilienwald im Rahmen der MTB Challenge um  die Punkte.

*Bianca Purath siegt in Wilingen*



Mit  einem Stundenmittel von 21,47 km/h kurbelte Bianca Purath in der  Damenklasse ungefährdet zu ihrem zweiten Marathonerfolg binnen einer  Woche. Nach dem Sieg beim Waldhaus Bike Marathon in Remetschwiel holte  sich die Nationalfahrerin auch den Erfolg auf der mittleren Runde beim  Bikefestival in Willingen. Im Ziel hatte Bianca Purath nach 95,5  Kilometer und 2908 Höhemeter 5:31 Minuten Vorsprung auf die  Zweitplatzierte Sandra Gockert (Stevens Racing Team). Platz drei ging an  Sarah Zimmerlin (Team Wheeler-IXS. _Anfangs  war das Rennen etwas unübersichtlich. Ich musste von relativ weit  hinten im Startblock das Rennen aufnehmen und erst im Verlauf war klar,  wo meine Konkurrentinnen sich aufhalten auf die es zu achten galt_,  so die Siegerin. Morgen beginnt für Bianca Purath die dreitägige  Trentino Rundfahrt auf der Straße. Da die Rundfahrt am Gardasee Jahr  für Jahr immer wieder neue Strecken beinhaltet, war der Marathon auf der  technisch und konditionell anspruchsvollen Runde eine gute  Vorbereitung, so Purath weiter. Der nächstgelegene Höhepunkt für die  Hubertshoferin ist dann allerdings die Deutsche Meisterschaft im 1er  Straßenfahren in Neuwied/Rheinland-Pfalz, wo eine  Medaille im Bereich  des Möglichen liegt.

  Text: Bastian König


----------



## Poison.Ahmed (27. Juni 2011)

19.06.2011
*Rothaus POISON-BIKES: Ultra Bike-Marathon Kirchzarten *

*Gutmann, Klein und Engen ganz oben auf dem Podest*

*Mit drei Siegen hat das Team Rothaus-POISON-BIKES  beim Ultra Bike-Marathon in Kirchzarten einen erfolgreichen Sonntag  erlebt. Heiko Gutmann, Hanna Klein und Alexandra Engen feierten auf  ihren Strecken jeweils einen Sieg. Felix Euteneuer verbuchte einen guten  dritten Platz und auch Lena Wehrle stand auf dem Podium.*

Heiko Gutmann hatte seinen Sieg auf dem  Power Track über 89 Kilometer bereits abgehakt. Schon sehr früh hatte  er Probleme mit der Schaltung und konnte vorne nur noch das große  Kettenblatt benutzen. Dadurch verlor er den Kontakt zur Spitze. _Ich  musste unter diesen Bedingungen erst mal versuchen meinen Rhythmus zu  finden. Am Schluss sind die Anstiege etwas flacher, da war es dann  einfacher. Aber ich hätte nicht mehr gedacht, dass ich gewinnen kann_,  erzählte Gutmann, der lange Zeit auf Rang drei lag. Der  Münstertäler schloss dann aber doch zum zweitplatzierten Chilenen  Christobal Silva auf. Der machte ihm klar, dass der führende Andreas  Muckenhirn (Münstertal) nur eine Minute vor ihnen liegen würde._ Die  Lücke haben wir dann gemeinsam ziemlich schnell geschlossen und ihn  gleich stehen lassen_, schilderte Gutmann die Situation, die ihm doch  noch die Siegchance eröffnete. _Ich  habe dann gesehen, dass der Chilene bergab seine Probleme hat und  gewusst, dass ich vor ihm in die Abfahrt rein muss. Das hat dann auch  geklappt_, erzählte Gutmann, der mit 1:35 Minuten Vorsprung auf Silva  gewann und damit unweit der Heimat zum ersten Mal ganz oben auf dem  Podium stand.
* 
Hanna Klein gibt kurz Vollgas*
Hanna  Klein, die den Short Track über 43 Kilometer in ihr Trainingsprogramm  einbaute, war zum ersten Mal in Kirchzarten am Start. Dass es gleich  ein Sieg wurde, das sei doch _gut fürs Ego_, meinte die Freiburgerin,  deren einzige ernstzunehmende Konkurrentin, Helen Grobert (Remetschwil),  einen schleichenden Plattfuß hatte. _Ich  bin zwischendrin dann mal Vollgas gefahren und hatte dann genügend  Vorsprung um den Rest im schnellen Trainingstempo zu Ende fahren zu  können_, schilderte Hanna Klein. Bei  ihr stoßen Marathon-Rennen eigentlich auf wenig Gegenliebe, weil es ihr  zu wenig fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Passagen gibt. _So schlimm war es  gar nicht, es hat auch Spaß gemacht. Und bei diesem Wetter wäre das  Training sicher nicht so hochwertig ausgefallen, wenn ich kein Rennen  gefahren wäre_, sagte Klein, die sich im Matsch eigentlich wohl fühlt. 
Ihr  Vorsprung betrug im Ziel 9:20 Minuten auf Nina Träger aus Offenburg.  Auf Platz drei kamen ihre Teamkollegin Lena Wehrle (Buchenbach) und ihre  Freundin Veronika Brüchle (Sigmarszell), mit 11:31 Minuten Rückstand  ins Ziel. Die beiden Juniorinnen fuhren das Rennen gemeinsam und kamen  nach 1:50:07 Stunden ins Ziel. 
 Heiko  Hog (Breitnau) war auf derselben Distanz zweitbester Junior und  Gesamt-Neunter. Er kam nach 1:34:17 Stunden mit 24 Sekunden Rückstand  auf Pirmin Kuß (Vöhrenbach) ins Ziel. Der Abstand kam durch einen Fehler  von Heiko Hog zustande, der an einer Stelle kurz die falsche Richtung  einschlug, weil ein Begrenzungsband auf dem Boden lag. Dadurch konnte  Kuß wegziehen. Auf den Gesamt-Sieger Julian Schelb (Münstertal) verlor  Hog 10:57 Minuten. Fabian Kienzler (Furtwangen) kam als Gesamt-46. an  die Zeitmessung und war neuntbester Junior mit einer Differenz von 8:11  Minuten auf Kuß.
* 
Alexandra Engen ohne Probleme  Euteneuer zufrieden mit Rang 3*
Alexandra  Engen hatte auf dem neuen Speed Track über 52 Kilometer keine Mühe  den Sieg einzufahren. _Arg viele Damen habe ich nicht gesehen. Ich war  immer in einer Männer-Gruppe unterwegs_, erzählte die U23-Weltmeisterin  aus Schweden. Große weibliche Konkurrenz gab es auf ihrer Strecke nicht.  Sie  war mit ihrer Verfassung ganz zufrieden. _Ich bin derzeit in einer  Trainingsphase und dafür ging es ganz gut. Ich habe guten Druck auf dem  Pedal gehabt und es hat Spaß gemacht_, sagte Engen im Ziel, das sie in  2:01:57 Stunden mit 14:24 Minuten Vorsprung erreichte. 
  Felix  Euteneuer hatte es auf der gleichen Strecke mit starker Konkurrenz zu  tun. Lokalmatador Fabian Strecker war in den Anstiegen der Stärkste und  als der Kirchzartener am ersten Anstieg ein hohes Tempo anschlug, da  konnte nur Marcel Fleschhut (Mosbach) mitgehen._ Ich habe die Beiden  dann nicht mehr gesehen und auf der Ebene konnte ich alleine die Lücke  nicht mehr schließen_, erzählte Euteneuer, der sich den dritten Platz,  mit genau einer Minute Rückstand aber nicht nehmen ließ. _Eigentlich lief es ganz gut. Ich bin mit Rang drei durchaus zufrieden_, bilanzierte Euteneuer.
* 
Andreas Kleiber in den Top-Ten*
Andreas  Kleiber schaffte gegen starke Konkurrenz auf der Marathon-Distanz von  77 Kilometern den Sprung in die Top-Ten. Tim Böhme (Freiburg) und Markus  Kaufmann (Meckenbeuren) waren früh weg gefahren, Kleiber reihte sich  gemeinsam mit dem Remchinger Simon Gegenheimer an elfter und zwölfter  Position ein. Das Duo harmonierte gut und konnte noch ein paar  Konkurrenten einsammeln. Auf dem Schlussabschnitt bergab war Gegenheimer  dann der Stärkere und wurde Achter, während Kleiber mit 12:56 Minuten  Rückstand Neunter wurde.  _Es  ging schon ganz gut, ich ärgre mich nur, dass ich ohne Handschuhe  gefahren bin_, meinte der Freiburger im Blick auf die äußeren  Bedingungen, die zum Teil _grenzwertig_ waren, wie Langdistanz-Sieger  Thomas Stoll aus der Schweiz sagte. 
  Alle  Marathonisti hatten an diesem Sonntag in Kirchzarten eine harte Prüfung  zu überstehen. In den Höhen des Schwarzwaldes gab es zum Teil Hagel,  starken Regen und es stand harter Wind auf der Hochebene. Die Sportler  wurden teilweise völlig ausgekühlt und mussten die ganze Hand zum  Schalten gebrauchen, weil die Finger kaum  noch zu spüren waren. Erst  die später startenden Biker auf dem Speed Track und dem Short Track  mussten nicht mehr so leiden.
* Riesterer-Sieg im Kids-Cup *
Kim  Riesterer konnte am Samstag das Rennen um den Schwarzwälder Kids-Cup  gewinnen. In der Schülerkategorie U15 konnte die Breitnauerin dabei die  Deutsche Vizemeisterin Anna Saier aus Offenburg um 37 Sekunden  distanzieren. Bis zur letzten Runde war das Duo gemeinsam an der Spitze,  bevor Riesterer noch einmal beschleunigen konnte und mit ihrer besten  Rundenzeit die Konkurrentin abhängen konnte. Angesichts  der Gesamtbilanz äußerte sich Teamchef Patrik Faller _natürlich sehr  zufrieden_. An drei Siege hatte vorher niemand gedacht.
  [FONT="]Alle Ergebnisse des Ultra Bike-Marathons auf [URL="http://www.datasport.com/"]www.datasport.com[/URL][/FONT]
  Text: Erhard Goller


----------



## Poison.Ahmed (27. Juni 2011)

17.06.2011
*5km Firmenlauf Koblenz POISON-BIKES mit am Start:*

Dass die Firma Poison-Bikes Sport auch wirklich lebt, konnten am Freitag alle Zuschauer des Firmenlaufs sehen. Auf Grund eines kleinen Anmeldefehlers hätten wir um ein Haar bei den Roller und Racer starten müssen, nach Rücksprache mit dem Veranstalter konnten wir uns dann aber einfach in einer Startgruppe unserer Wahl einordnen. Hans-Werner Theisen, Geschäftsführer der Firma Poison-Bikes und Ironman Teilnehmer 2010, startete mit mir um 18:10 in der schnellsten Gruppe. Miki, Steffi, Jens und Dirk verteilten sich in den Anderen Startgruppen und konnten dort auch im Mittelfeld mitlaufen. Da ich nie Joggen gehe, habe ich schon Angst gehabt in der falschen Startgruppe zu stehen, neben mir waren nur durchtrainierte Läufer und Läuferinnen im Startblock zu finden und wenn man sich dann nicht ganz so sicher war, wo wer einzuordnen ist, konnte ein Blick auf das T-Shirt helfen. Hier stand dann meistens groß Fitnesscenter oder Sporthochschule drauf. In unserer Startgruppe war eine Zeitvorgabe von unter 20 Minuten angegeben für den schönen Kurs durch Koblenz über den Rhein und wieder zurück. Der Start lief relativ gut ab, ich weiß nicht, wo ich die Energie plötzlich hergenommen habe, aber ich machte vom Start weg nur Plätze gut. So konnte ich dann nach ca. 2,5 km auch auf meinen Chef aufschließen, aber heute wollte ich mich nicht damit zufrieden geben. Ich lief weiter getreu dem Motto lieber vorne sterben als hinten verlieren und konnte so eine Zeit von 18:05 min. für unser Team erreichen. Die Plätze, die sich dadurch ergaben waren Traumhaft für einen Nichtläufer wie mich. Aus irgendeinen Grund landete ich auch noch in der Azubi Wertung, wo ich von allen männlichen Azubis einen 2. Platz belegte. In meiner Altersklasse hatte ich einen 14. Platz und gesamt konnte ich einen 52. Platz von über 10.300 Finisher erreichen. Chef meinte schon, dass er es was ruhiger angehen will und beendete den Lauf mit einem 8. Platz der Chefs und auf einen 83. Gesamtplatz mit einer Zeit von 18:29 min. Somit konnte er in seiner Altersklasse einen sehr guten 3. Platz einlaufen. Auch wenn mir vom Lauf die Beine noch ein bisschen weh tun, könnt ihr mich am 26. Juni in Einruhr beim MTB Marathon auf der Kurzstrecke wieder finden.  
Text: Ahmed-Ridvan Reichling


----------



## Poison.Ahmed (27. Juni 2011)

26.06.2011
*Rothaus POISON_BIKES: Racer Bikes-Cup Chur *

*Alexandra Engen auf dem Podest*

*Alexandra Engen vom Team Rothaus POISON_BIKES hat  beim Racer Bikes-Cup in Chur, Schweiz, Rang drei belegt. Teamkollegin  Hanna Klein wurde Sechste. Junior Christian Pfäffle landete auf Platz  vier.*

Alexandra  Engen hat in Chur ein starkes Rennen hinter sich gebracht. Eines, das  sie richtig zufrieden machte. Zu Beginn konnte sie zwar den beiden  Schweizerinnen Sarah Koba und Katrin Leumann nicht folgen, doch dahinter  spielte sie eine gute Rolle.  
 Gemeinsam  mit der Französin Cecile Ravanel und der Schweizerin Marielle  Saner-Guinchard bildete sie die Verfolgergruppe und in der letzten Runde  konnte sich die Schwedin m Anstieg absetzen und genügend Vorsprung  heraus fahren, um die beiden Konkurrentinnen bis ins Ziel auf Distanz zu  halten. 
 Mit  2:28 Minuten Rückstand auf Siegerin Sarah Koba (1:39:19) wurde sie  Dritte. _Heute war es super, mein Körper hat voll funktioniert. Ich bin  froh, dass es so gut gegangen ist. Es hat heute Spaß gemacht_,  kommentierte Alexandra Engen.


 Ihre  Kollegin vom Team aus dem Hochschwarzwald, Hanna Klein (Freiburg), war  mit Rang sechs (+2:58) nicht unzufrieden. Vor allem mit ihren letzten  drei Runden, die sie mit zwei drittbesten und einer zweitbesten Zeit zu  Ende brachte. Ich habe diese Woche noch hart trainiert und am Samstag  habe ich mich ganz müde gefühlt. Auch im Rennen war ich irgendwie  kaputt, aber dass es hinten raus besser ging, das macht mich  zuversichtlich, erklärte Hanna Klein. 


 Junior  Christian Pfäffle verpasste zu Beginn seines Rennens den Anschluss an  eine sechsköpfige Spitzengruppe, weil in einem Singletrail vor ihm ein  Konkurrent einen Fehler machte. _Dann musste ich alleine hinter den  Sechs her fahren, das war ein wenig ungünstig_, erklärte Pfäffle. 
 Der  Neuffener holte sich aber noch drei Konkurrenten und wurde schließlich  Vierter mit einem Rückstand von 1:49 Minuten auf den Sieger Maxime  Urruty aus Frankreich (1:15:00). Pfäffle hat gerade ein Trainingslager  mit der Nationalmannschaft hinter sich gebracht und war ohne Erwartungen  nach Chur gereist. 
 _Dass es so gut geht, hätte ich nicht erwartet_, so Pfäffle.
 
*Zusätzliche Infos zum Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES finden sie unter www.rothaus-POISON-BIKES.de*

Für weitergehende Informationen stehen wir Euch gerne zur Verfügung:
* Rothaus POISON-BIKES  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
  Erhard Goller
Neue Mobilnummer: +4915123032820
Email: [email protected]
 Photos: © 2011 EGO-Promotion Photographen:  Maxime Schmid / EGO-Promotion   [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Poison.Ahmed (27. Juni 2011)

26.06.2011
*Ahmed-Ridvan Reichling gewinnt MTB Marathon Einruhr *

*1. Saisonsieg*

                                  Nach dem guten Ergebnis von letzter Woche, beim Firmenlauf, hatte ich bis zum gestrigen Abend noch Schmerzen an den Waden. So hatte ich schon Angst den vor Monaten zugesicherten Start-Ziel Sieg nicht einhalten zu können. So fuhr ich also heute mit gemischten Gefühlen zum Rennen. Diesmal hatte ich auch meinen Bruder dabei, den ich allerdings schon nach kurzer Zeit aus den Augen verlor. Wir starteten um 10:20 auf die kurze Marathonstrecke in Einruhr. Einruhr war schon vor fünf Jahren, als ich mit dem Radsport begonnen habe, für eine schnelle Strecke mit vielen Höhenmetern und perfekter Organisation bekannt. Da Einruhr damals schon zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken gehörte, war es eine Pflicht, nun die Marathonstecke der Eifler auch mal unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Nach dem neutralisierten Start, konnte ich mich schon direkt in der Spitzengruppe behaupten. Nachdem wir nun aufgereiht wie eine Perlenkette in den ersten Anstieg fuhren, ahnte ich schon Böses. So bildeten sich zwischen den ersten Fahrern schon Meterabstände, ich roch den Braten und fuhr direkt nach vorne an die zweite Position. Schnell war klar, dass die Favoriten doch nicht folgen konnten, so bildete sich eine schnelle Zweiergruppe. Auch wenn die noch sehr matschige Strecke sehr an den Muskeln zehrte, konnte ich jedes Mal in den Abfahrten Zeit auf meinen Mitstreiter gutmachen, dennoch entschloss ich mich ihn wieder ranfahren zu lassen, um mit ihm im Wechsel die Lücke zum Feld weiter zu vergrößern. Bis auf einer kleinen technischen Panne lief alles perfekt, mein Umwerfer hat sich leicht verdreht, wodurch die Kette laute Schleifgeräusche von sich gab. Die Magura Durin SL war wie gemacht für die Stecke und ersparte mir nerviges locken und entlocken. So fuhr ich ungefährdet auf den 35 Km Kurs mit 1:24:25,09 und knapp 3 Min. Vorsprung auf den nächsten mit meinem Mitstreiter parallel über die Ziellinie und so meinen ersten Sieg in meiner Radfahrerlaufbahn ein, sowohl in meiner Altersklasse als auch in der Gesamtwertung. Mein Bruder fuhr einen starken 5. Platz in seiner Altersklasse und den 20. Platz Gesamt ein. Ein großer Dank an meine Sponsoren, die mir diesen tollen Sieg, mit bestem Material ermöglicht haben. Dieser Sieg zeigt mir, dass ich mit dem eigenen Team und meinen ausgewählten Sponsoren alles richtig gemacht habe. Nun hoffe ich an diesen Erfolg weitere anknüpfen zu können. Wie zum Beispiel das Rennen in Rehns, wo ich meiner Favoritenrolle durch den dritten Platz letztes Jahr gerecht werden will.

Text: Ahmed-Ridvan Reichling

Weitere Infos findest Du hier unter www.reichling-racer.de. 

Ahmed fährt auf einem POISON Graphene Carbon-Hardtail.


----------

